# 2012 Lowes Halloween



## pirate of the caribbean (Mar 17, 2012)

Does anybody know when Lowes is getting their halloween stuff, around august maybe? Their props are usually pretty good, they always have one reaper and one witch, and gemmy already revealed their 2012 reaper. They do always get good stuff


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

I've been buggin my guys over in inside seasonal and they told me the first week of August. I already got a sneak peak on the employee website and I've been checking our inventory search to see what's coming in. It looks good, but there is waaaaay to much sparkle, glitter, and tinsel again.


----------



## ozfest43 (Jun 27, 2012)

My good friend works at Home Depot, I'll see when they are getting their stuff in too.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

ozfest43 said:


> My good friend works at Home Depot, I'll see when they are getting their stuff in too.


Home Depot got out of the Halloween business as far as I know....unless you're looking for foam, wood and pvc


----------



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

I love going to Menards for Halloween. They have tons more than Lowes and better prices and great sales. Not all states have Menards


----------



## acfink (May 31, 2010)

I have Never heard of Menards , I had to google that one... looks pretty cool from what I see online


----------



## pirate of the caribbean (Mar 17, 2012)

I unfortunatley don't have a menards, but a friend on the east coast said they stopped carrying life-size figures in 2011. Lowes does have steep prices, but they do go on sale, and that's when I buy from them. I really like their Ghostly reaper from last year (though I don't like the singing) He'll make a fine portch greeter this year, since he's not serious/scary enough for our haunt. But he is a great prop. The witch last year was cool, though I didn't care for what is said. Hopefully THEY still carry life-size in store this year


----------



## pirate of the caribbean (Mar 17, 2012)

O, and on they home depot site, they do have a new witch, but it's probably online only


----------



## ozfest43 (Jun 27, 2012)

Scatterbrains said:


> Home Depot got out of the Halloween business as far as I know....unless you're looking for foam, wood and pvc



Interesting. I haven't been in there around the Halloween season for years. Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## walkingcorpse (Aug 29, 2008)

ozfest43 said:


> Interesting. I haven't been in there around the Halloween season for years. Thanks for letting me know!


I'm sad to say that HD will again bow out of the in-store Halloween. Our Q3 set jumps right into Christmas


----------



## terri73 (Dec 7, 2009)

Our menards does Halloween big. I love going there. I bought a grave riser there last year for $70. I love him & so did the kids.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

People are always talking about Menards. I don't think there's one in all of Oregon.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean (Mar 17, 2012)

Ya, none in CA either, I think their only on the east coast. Lowes seems like the last place to carry ALL gemmy props. I like how they consistently have 2, and I can't wait to see their 2012 exclusive witch


----------



## dawghaunt (May 5, 2012)

I am assistant store manager at lowes. the Halloween endcap will be out before august 20th. but the stuff isnt as good as years past.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean (Mar 17, 2012)

Do you have a new witch for 2012?


----------



## Kitty (Sep 10, 2011)

U.S. Veterans show your card at Lowes or Home Depot & get 10% off!


----------



## dawghaunt (May 5, 2012)

yes we do. all 3 of our full size are new


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

witchy poo said:


> I love going to Menards for Halloween. They have tons more than Lowes and better prices and great sales. Not all states have Menards


ikr i always wanted 1 near me the closest 1 is oregon somewhere there but i live in seattle


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

dawghaunt said:


> I am assistant store manager at lowes. the Halloween endcap will be out before august 20th. but the stuff isnt as good as years past.


that sucks i want the head dropping reaper i hope theres animated props cuz im done with the lights i have like 3 giant buckets


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

dawghaunt said:


> yes we do. all 3 of our full size are new


You have THREE new life-sizes?


----------



## pirate of the caribbean (Mar 17, 2012)

YES, 3 more gemmy's !!!! I can't wait to see them because Lowes always gets some pretty good stuff.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

pirate of the caribbean said:


> YES, 3 more gemmy's !!!! I can't wait to see them because Lowes always gets some pretty good stuff.


yay!!!! halloween is getting better and better!!!! i need a lifesize so my dad said he might buy me the head dropping reaper i hope it doesnt say "ill lose my head....."some thing like that


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Heh! Funny, my wife and I were just talking about this yesterday. We just had a Lowe's open up a few months ago, and I'm anxious to see their Halloween stuff. Last year we had to drive almost an hour to see wht they had...


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

i wish i could see the new halloween stuff now in pics clips and some videos


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

dawghaunt said:


> I am assistant store manager at lowes. the Halloween endcap will be out before august 20th. but the stuff isnt as good as years past.


Go Lowe's! Except for Halloween stuffs. I saw the video on Connections and I'm really upset with some of the garbage I saw. I know that it's not really all Lowe's fault, but still. I hate it that Christmas gets three aisles and a huge fake tree set up (not to mention all the stackouts and scattered displays for random crap), but Halloween gets an itty-bitty endcap.
I'm not holding my breath for the "official" Halloween stuff even though I'll probably buy a few things anyway like always. I'm buying a box of Lowe's twine from my store (I'm building huge spiderwebs) and scouting clearance nonstock, display items, and SOS returns for my displays. That stuff always ends up looking cooler anyway.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Even if Lowe's doesn't get much Halloween merchandise, they're STILL a hardware store. With tons of supplies for homemade stuff. Last year I got some huge slabs of foam and built some very sturdy trees for the yard. (all for about $20)


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

i want 2 see the 3 other lifesizers from gemmy and see a clip of the head dropping reaper


----------



## dawghaunt (May 5, 2012)

while unloading the RDC truck tonight the guys had about 8 boxes of halloween stuff. so the next few nights will have all of it on it. so georgia lowes has theirs


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Is it possible we can have a sneak peek?


----------



## dawghaunt (May 5, 2012)

The website it is on is only accessible for lowes employees. it wont even let me post it.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

So you can't copy the pictures and post them here? Oh well. I sure don't want you getting fired or anything. Lol.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean (Mar 17, 2012)

I guess we'll have to wait, but august 20th is fairly soon, and 6 days before my b-day, but hopefully they'll have cool stuff. I wonder what the 3rd lifesize is since they obviously have a witch


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Penumbra said:


> People are always talking about Menards. I don't think there's one in all of Oregon.


Looks like the farthest west they go is Wyoming 

I had to look it up, too. I live in Metro Detroit & hadn't seen any before - the Michigan ones are all at least an hour west / north of me! 

I hadn't checked out the props at Lowe's - there's one on my way home from work - will have to check it out!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

walkingcorpse said:


> I'm sad to say that HD will again bow out of the in-store Halloween. Our Q3 set jumps right into Christmas


Bah, those green extension cords, lamp holders, and colored lightbulbs in the "christmas" section have save my halloween more than once.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean (Mar 17, 2012)

ALL hardware stores are pretty useful, even w/o halloween decor. I hope Lowes still has those mini shaking heads from last year


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

i agree i hope they have grave ravers


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Our Lowes was shut down last year. Was a brand new building too and was only open for about 3 years.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean (Mar 17, 2012)

Well the ghost reaper is returning, but only to menards, not lowes, so the mystery continues....


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh menards seriosly they have good gemmy items i dont have 1 in seattle


----------



## pirate of the caribbean (Mar 17, 2012)

The really good thing about Lowes is that all their stuff will go on sale for 75% off, which last year meant $40 for life sizes. I missed out on that last year. Though if I did get the witch I'd certainly cut the audio


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

Nothing has come in at my store, just a lot of stuff "on order". I can't even see a delivery date yet.


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

The thing with Lowe's is that they usually have just one endcap of Halloween. You can't expect a lot from Lowe's. That's ironic I say that because I bought an animatronic thing last year. It was a wiggling Mummy hand. Now, Menards is the home improvement Halloween store you want to go to. If you are looking for tall figures, Menards usually has about 1 or 2 every year. Ace Hardware isn't bad for Lemax houses, but it all depends on the Ace. I know certain Aces have barely anything, but yet some of them are carrying Lemax houses / lights / blowmolds. Go figure.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

i wish i know where the night fright mike hanging ghost reaper is being sold especcially the sitting bride,reaper


----------



## pirate of the caribbean (Mar 17, 2012)

Hopefully lowes has alot to offer, besides inflatables, because they always have TONS of those. But they always seem to have neat little lights, skulls, etc.
and according to the gemmy website, they're getting both of the strobing skulls that were offered at menards last year


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

those strobing skulls where offered at walgreens last year


----------



## pirate of the caribbean (Mar 17, 2012)

Well hopefully We'll see what lowes has soon, It seems like all stores get their stuff at different times


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

interesting no wonder i didnt saw halloween stuff @ lowes and this persons lowes already had stufff out


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Lowes has there stuff out....great if you love inflatables


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

Haha, many of you have said how Lowe's has only one endcap...but ANYTHING in the store can be used for Halloween! You want a bloody bathroom scene? Buy the ugliest toilet they have and red paint. You need to do some candle-making? Pick up some Great Stuff. And let's not forget PVC and Styrofoam Insulation... 

Last year, my Lowe's had one (1) endcap and one (1) other pallet stack of pumpkins. It wasn't too exciting, but there are usually a few cool little things you can find.


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

On the last post of that page in the link, that is some big Halloween Lowe's stuff.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/113365-2012-halloween-mdse-sightings-stores-57.html


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

I liked the haunted projectors lowes had out a year or so ago


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

We went to Lowes today looking for a door handle and lock set but saw no Halloween out my way yet. And yes, that Gemmy Spector projector they had was a great price, way lower than other places then and since from what I noticed. I bought mine that year from them. The year or two before that I picked up that Gemmy singing-head rotating-hooting owl. That was what I would consider my favorite find there (hated the singing portion but a great prop owl when modified). Also bought a number of light up skeleton parts and some moving hands or something like that. I'm not into the inflatables so go mainly there for the other Halloween stuff they carry.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

i want my lowes to stock there stuff!


----------



## pirate of the caribbean (Mar 17, 2012)

Well, the new witch's costume is better, but the rest is just the same


----------



## ollieee (Sep 16, 2010)

Lowes carries the Gemmy plug in string LED fireflies year round they look great in the trees for my pirate theme. I think there are 12 lights on a string for around $12 - $14.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean (Mar 17, 2012)

Went to lowes today, They have some great stuff. I REALLY like the reaper, here's several pics:


----------



## grimreaper1962 (Jan 11, 2012)

dawghaunt said:


> I am assistant store manager at lowes. the Halloween endcap will be out before august 20th. but the stuff isnt as good as years past.


Hello all! I stopped by Home Depot today and they had nothing. Went down 2 blocks to Lowes and they had all of their AirBlows on the top shelf. Had a great spider with glowing eyes that will look great on top of my shed at my camper. They also had a reaper on a horse, an arch, a stack of punkins, a ghost and a haunted tree!! The haunted tree is $89 i think. It rocks!! It is an air blow but it also has a motor or something inside to make it quiver!!! The guy in seasonal said the truck just arrived Friday and they should have most everything else up by the end of the week!!! I will hit Menards Tuesday or Wednesday after work.


----------



## dawghaunt (May 5, 2012)

I am setting our endcap tonight. a couple of days behind. but it will be done!


----------



## granamyr (Oct 3, 2005)

Ours had the endcap, nothing that interested me except for the gobbling undead turkey hat. I call it that because it put me at once in mind of the undead turkey scene in "The Gamers 2orkness Rising"..
{Sorceress note to DM:Raise dead on the turkey.) Turkey on spit comes to life-kills the bard. Warrior: "You raised our dinner from the dead!" Paladin:"I am morally obliged to destroy this monstrosity"


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

i really would like to see a video and pictures of the shaking inflatable tree at Lowes curious to see what the "shaking is " if anyone see's one inflated or buys one and can take a video and pictures


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

ollieee said:


> Lowes carries the Gemmy plug in string LED fireflies year round they look great in the trees for my pirate theme. I think there are 12 lights on a string for around $12 - $14.


what do they do? i dont see them at my lowes wheres it at like what aisle


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

pirate of the caribbean said:


> Went to lowes today, They have some great stuff. I REALLY like the reaper, here's several pics:
> 
> View attachment 123021
> 
> ...


i want the reaper and the witch but she says cheesy stuff like "wheres the beef?" ......O_O its a halloween phrase...


----------



## pirate of the caribbean (Mar 17, 2012)

gemmyhalloweenlover said:


> i want the reaper and the witch but she says cheesy stuff like "wheres the beef?" ......O_O its a halloween phrase...


Oh come on Gemmyhalloween, We all know the most scary part of halloween is being unable to find some beef LOL


----------



## pirate of the caribbean (Mar 17, 2012)

Though I must agree, She looks cool, If I get her during lowes big 75% sale, I'll cut the sound off


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

pirate of the caribbean said:


> Oh come on Gemmyhalloween, We all know the most scary part of halloween is being unable to find some beef LOL


lol i like ham and bacon and ect...so i like that phrase a little


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

There's a house down the street from me that hands out bacon. The witch would be perfect for them! Lol.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

Penumbra said:


> There's a house down the street from me that hands out bacon. The witch would be perfect for them! Lol.


lol i agree i like bacon with potatoes


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

gemmyhalloweenlover said:


> what do they do? i dont see them at my lowes wheres it at like what aisle


I've seen them on the same aisle as the outdoor flood light fixtures and Malibu walkway lights and the outdoor solar lights.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

DaveintheGrave said:


> I've seen them on the same aisle as the outdoor flood light fixtures and Malibu walkway lights and the outdoor solar lights.


oh ok thanks  daveinthegrave


----------



## thepropfinder (Aug 15, 2012)

I saw a picture on facebook were this guy had over 30! RARE AND UN RARE LIFE SIZES  Filling up his whole living room and thats not alll he had


----------



## thepropfinder (Aug 15, 2012)

Its were all the gazebos are the gazebos are normally next to were the have their halloween stuff


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

the onl6y thing i have from gemmy are the talking skeleton specter,glow up eyes,eye string lights,strobing string light those are the only stuff i have made by gemmy


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

Checked Lowes and Walmart today (2 of them) and nothing. No Halloween at all. Walmart had a few minor autumn things out and the monster Legos. Lowes had absolutely nothing.


----------



## drzeus (Sep 11, 2010)

For those interested in seeing the Lowes Shaking Tree in action, we took a vid with our cells today.
I wanna buy one. $89.99. Only two on the shelf at our Lowes store.
The shaking is somewhat subtle...
(Video has been digitally stabilized to better visualize prop motion (I hope)).


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Doesn't seem like that tree shakes a whole lot. More like it vibrates.


----------



## drzeus (Sep 11, 2010)

I agree Dave. 
"Vibrate" is probably a more accurate description.
But given its height (7.5 feet), it might be considered as "shaking"(?).


----------



## thepropfinder (Aug 15, 2012)

i know but what do you expect from an inflatable?


----------



## thepropfinder (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

thepropfinder said:


>


halloweenprops4ever!"


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

thank you for the video drzeus , yes vibrating is more like it, i was expecting it to maybe move more then that kinda like spirit ghost girl's arms but still it is a cool inflatable it is diffrent for sure


----------



## thepropfinder (Aug 15, 2012)

gemmyhalloweenlover said:


> halloweenprops4ever!"


You know the best part HES TRYING TO JOIN THE HALLOWEEN FORUM!


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

thepropfinder said:


> You know the best part HES TRYING TO JOIN THE HALLOWEEN FORUM!


cool ill able to talk to him to! i hope my dad gets me the head dropping reaper as a early b-day present and i like that the misting mini cauldron witch broom sparkles green


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

a witch from canada said:


> thank you for the video drzeus , yes vibrating is more like it, i was expecting it to maybe move more then that kinda like spirit ghost girl's arms but still it is a cool inflatable it is diffrent for sure


for some reason it reminds me of masquerade so i guess ill play nicki minajs masquerade song


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I like that Reaper. Love the way he leans over.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

drzeus said:


> I agree Dave.
> "Vibrate" is probably a more accurate description.
> But given its height (7.5 feet), it might be considered as "shaking"(?).


How about the "Quivering" tree? 

Great video, GHL. I like the light-up "chicken neck" Reaper and the Turkey!


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

chicken neck?


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Lowe's was finally stocked today! I went by on Thursday afternoon and saw it all in boxes on the top shelves so I asked a woman when the Halloween stuff would be out, and she said "I don't know, probably the end of next month." ....... Anyway, I went back today and it was all out. I picked up the caged skeleton because I wanted him last year and ended up regretting not getting him. 

I had actually planned on getting the face-dropping reaper. I would have put him right in the cart if it weren't for the candy tray. Ugh. We have an old witch basket we've used for years, so that's sort of a tradition. I just don't have any need for tray/serving props.


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

My lowes still has nothing as of yesterday...


----------



## DontWorkWithDemons (Sep 10, 2011)

I made a trip to our closest Lowes to see their stuff and it was- uh, not quite worth it. I liked the reaper until I realized it makes a ridiculous noise when the head moves.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

probally it needs oil like there mini misting cauldron witch she kept making a squeking noise when she moved


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

I just got back from my Lowe's, which after a long wait, finally has their Halloween stuff. I really like the Head Dropping Reaper and Shaking Tree, I might even buy one of them. Here are the videos I took:


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

The Shaking Tree is cool! might have to pick it up after Halloween.


----------



## Matt1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Is it me or are these anamatronics just too short? Our Lowes has them also and they are only about 5 ft. tall. They should be at least 6 ft.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

witchy poo said:


> I love going to Menards for Halloween. They have tons more than Lowes and better prices and great sales. Not all states have Menards


I wish we had a Menards


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I was at lowes today and liked the inflatable tree. Loved the clay pumpkins too. I thought the face could have been a bit better but loved the size and color.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I got me a 4x4 and a 2x6 and a 2x4 at Lowes yesterday, and repaired the "undercarriage" of my funeral carriage. You can't get that stuff at Spirit


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

So get this... I called two stores one said they had them up and took them down and no ETA on when they will come back out. Another store said they had them but their district manager said not to sell them and push grass seed until mid September .

Are they serious?


----------



## DebBDeb (Sep 27, 2011)

I SWEAR it's like Christmas morning BUT BETTER!!! Yesterday I was visiting a local bar and by visiting I mean TYING ON A DAY LOAD ... lol! Anywho, they have those lottery scratch off thing-a-ma-jiggies there and I figured, er, ah, I mean Capt'n Morgan talked me into giving it a whirl (he can be very persuasive). I dropped in $5 and got a single ticket. My return? $1,000!!! Sooooooooooooooooooooo ... after I bought the bar a round and found myself a 10%-er, I decided I would treat myself to the Dropping Head Grim Reaper!!! 

Can I get a WOOT WOOT?!?!?! 

OH! And my *Victim* should send a Thank You note to the PA Lottery for my windfall ... if ya know what I mean (wink, wink, nudge, nudge)!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Grass seed?? Now THAT'S scary!

I guess that store won't put Christmas stuff out until Dec. 15th in order to sell more rakes??


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

I bought TWO of the Shaking Trees!!! I LOVEEE Them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Did anyone happen to catch the price on that large flame cauldron?


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

IshWitch said:


> I wish we had a Menards


menards is the greatest store ever! first time i went in one i was hooked, they have absolutely everything you could need for a house, and their halloween decorations every year are amazing! definitely one of my happy places, even during the non holiday months, i just love the place.


----------



## Killed by Death (Sep 29, 2008)

debbdeb said:


> i swear it's like christmas morning but better!!! Yesterday i was visiting a local bar and by visiting i mean tying on a day load ... Lol! Anywho, they have those lottery scratch off thing-a-ma-jiggies there and i figured, er, ah, i mean capt'n morgan talked me into giving it a whirl (he can be very persuasive). I dropped in $5 and got a single ticket. My return? $1,000!!! Sooooooooooooooooooooo ... After i bought the bar a round and found myself a 10%-er, i decided i would treat myself to the dropping head grim reaper!!!
> 
> Can i get a woot woot?!?!?!
> 
> Oh! And my *victim* should send a thank you note to the pa lottery for my windfall ... If ya know what i mean (wink, wink, nudge, nudge)!




woot woot!


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

For those of you who have not seen it yet, Lowe's will also be getting a pirate this year!


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Penumbra said:


> For those of you who have not seen it yet, Lowe's will also be getting a pirate this year!


Wow, that guy looks awesome! I wonder if his sword and mouth move. He looks like a combonation of Grandin Road's Gemmy Pirate Skeleton and the Menards version from 2009. It will be cool to see him in action.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

ironmaiden said:


> Did anyone happen to catch the price on that large flame cauldron?


If I remember right I think it was $44.99.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

CCdalek said:


> If I remember right I think it was $44.99.


Your right. I was looking at it today.

I dont like the "flames". Those would definitely need to be redone, imo.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

ironmaiden said:


> Did anyone happen to catch the price on that large flame cauldron?


around 50$S


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

i bought the head dropper and the whislte sound is the sound track see the witch 1 at gemmyind and you will notice a diferent in the two props


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2012)

SWEET! but when are they getting him?? when i went to mine they had the witch and the buttler. i bought the buttler!  

i record the stuff they has heres the video


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Here's something....Why does the Lowes website not allow any searches for the Halloween decorations this year? Too many people got a great deal last year? Come on. Not happy about it. So if that is the case, when do they do the major discount on Halloween props this year?


----------



## Zombastic (Oct 26, 2011)

I was in the one near me today. Not a whole lot and not very impressive. Inflatables, cheesy looking lifesize witch and ghoul, etc.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Sidnami said:


> Here's something....Why does the Lowes website not allow any searches for the Halloween decorations this year? Too many people got a great deal last year? Come on. Not happy about it. So if that is the case, when do they do the major discount on Halloween props this year?


I'm able to do a search for "halloween" and pull up a few things. Didn't see the pirate on there however, mostly lighting, a weathervane, a halloween tree and some flags? We have a few Lowes in our area and I'd love to see the pirate. Curious, was he on display or just in the box?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

DebBDeb said:


> I SWEAR it's like Christmas morning BUT BETTER!!! Yesterday I was visiting a local bar and by visiting I mean TYING ON A DAY LOAD ... lol! Anywho, they have those lottery scratch off thing-a-ma-jiggies there and I figured, er, ah, I mean Capt'n Morgan talked me into giving it a whirl (he can be very persuasive). I dropped in $5 and got a single ticket. My return? $1,000!!! Sooooooooooooooooooooo ... after I bought the bar a round and found myself a 10%-er, I decided I would treat myself to the Dropping Head Grim Reaper!!!
> 
> Can I get a WOOT WOOT?!?!?!
> 
> OH! And my *Victim* should send a Thank You note to the PA Lottery for my windfall ... if ya know what I mean (wink, wink, nudge, nudge)!



Wow, that was cool. Sure your bar friends appreciated your generocity as well. So do we get a review of the Dropping Head Grim Reaper?


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2012)

mariposa0283 said:


> menards is the greatest store ever! first time i went in one i was hooked, they have absolutely everything you could need for a house, and their halloween decorations every year are amazing! definitely one of my happy places, even during the non holiday months, i just love the place.




@mariposa0283
i wish we had a Menards too


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Penumbra said:


> For those of you who have not seen it yet, Lowe's will also be getting a pirate this year!



Penumbra do you have a SKU for it? Would help when asking my stores whether they will get any in. Thanks.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Penumbra said:
> 
> 
> > For those of you who have not seen it yet, Lowe's will also be getting a pirate this year!
> ...


Sorry, I don't have a SKU for it. I just found the picture and decided to share it.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

i have my very first life size and just bought the haunted phone


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2012)

INR!


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2012)

gemmyhalloweenlover said:


> i have my very first life size and just bought the haunted phone




what lifesize???????


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2012)

Sidnami said:


> Here's something....Why does the Lowes website not allow any searches for the Halloween decorations this year? Too many people got a great deal last year? Come on. Not happy about it. So if that is the case, when do they do the major discount on Halloween props this year?




INR!


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

Halloweenprops4ever said:


> INR!


that what i was gonna say too it shows other stuff i dont want


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*A Call to Lowes was Rewarded with In Stock Gemmy Pirate Skeleton*

Just after commenting yesterday on how disappointed I was with how slow stores have been putting things out this year, here are some photos from the Lowes I stopped at this morning to pick up the Gemmy 6 ft. animated pirate skeleton. They had received 4 of them and set one up for display. I thought he was pretty impressive. Body face and hands were made from a hard plastic so should hold up pretty well. The sword was nicely done and the audio for the sword sounded nice. Not overly impressed with his clothing but will probably redress him anyway, but the material was Not super cheap looking, just not my taste. He spoke, sang and would jab his sword forward and then upwards. I missed out on Gemmy's Dead Eye, but think he would make a fine first mate. There were 2 things that bugged me about him. He seems to be missing some teeth on the right side that look like they were marked for insertion. Haven't opened my box but assume they are all the same. The second thing is that when he talks, his teeth hit each other and make a clacking noise. I know this is a problem for many of these props and someone had posted that carefully applying some clear silicon to the area could deaden the sound. Figure I'll need to do that to mine as well but we'll see.

Well here goes the photos, 22 of them, a number of these have been shown in photos or videos already posted. I did take some quick videos of some of the animated props but not sure if I will upload them to YouTube or not yet.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I kind of liked these animated rockin Frankies and Ghosts. The Frankie moved so much he needed holding down! Might make an interesting prop mechanism when tired of his dancing.



















I see that Lowes brought back the Gemmy Specter Projector again this year. They still have the best price as far as I can tell.










A few dropping spiders:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

The Gemmy witch has a mister cauldron. Someone came along and added water and it looked very nice.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Some inflatables





































There's always some one in the group who wants to wear an animated hat, take your pick: a crawling spider (legs move), a googly eyed witch's hat (eyes rotate), or a _Friends_' inspired Turkey on the head (turkey legs move).


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

And the last two images to leave you with:


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

my reaper doesnt make the clicking sound im so lucky


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Some inflatables
> 
> 
> 
> ...




WOW! my store dosen't have that much!


----------



## SpecialEffectsNerd (Jun 26, 2012)

I haven't been able to find that Pirate Skeleton on the Lowe's website. Has anyone found it online? I doubt my store has it but I'm going to double check this weekend.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Here's the info I posted in my album on the Gemmy Pirate Skeleton:

Gemmy 2012 6 ft. animated pirate. 159.00. Item 140508, Model 62460

The cash register receipt prints the Item Number, so if you call them to inquire about it, give them that number.


----------



## JustJ (Oct 4, 2010)

ironmaiden said:


> Our Lowes was shut down last year. Was a brand new building too and was only open for about 3 years.




Not to be weird...or at least more so than usual, but was it the Claremont Lowe's? I only ask cause the same thing happened to that Lowe's, and I saw you were from NH. Either way I agree it sucks that it shut down. I liked Lowe's.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Happened to stop at Lowes today for some small odds-and-ends. They had basically an end-cap of Halloween items, and were starting to set up the Christmas aisle. Remembered that I can always use C7 flicker bulbs and ventured down that Christmas aisle, where I picked up a two-pack for just $0.97. They also had 10-light sets of C7 flicker bulbs for $9.97, which I may go back for in the next few days.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

JustJ said:


> Not to be weird...or at least more so than usual, but was it the Claremont Lowe's? I only ask cause the same thing happened to that Lowe's, and I saw you were from NH. Either way I agree it sucks that it shut down. I liked Lowe's.


Hi JustJ

They closed Lowes in Hooksett, Manchester and Claremont as well as two stores in Maine.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

wait what?i rember weeks ago my lowes had christmas stuff now theres ant poison yay theres still weeks b4 christmas flashy stuff are in stock


----------

